# Brain Molds - what to make?



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Help!

I bought a silicone brain mold, and am stuck for ideas of what to do in it!
It contains 4 individual molds, each about 2.5 inches/6cm in length, they are deep rather than shallow.

I bought it on a whim following a picture sent to me by a friend of a cupcake with a mini brain oozing strawberry "blood" on the top, but I've not been able to find any instructions/recipes, and I think the brain may be a bit too big for a standard cupcake too...

Any suggestions?

Please?


----------



## Wikked (Sep 30, 2010)

hey there! i actually ran across a guys video i tossed up on my blog and how he added the *blood oozing* and how he did it.

hope this can help or give some ideas! 

Happy Halloween

http://my-halloween-party.com/videos/make-a-bleeding-zombie-brain-jello-mold/

Regards
Wikked


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Something from one of these links might be adaptable:

http://superpunch.blogspot.com/2009/05/murdered-cupcakes-undead-cupcakes.html

Britta has some "bleeding" recipes:
http://www.britta.com/hw/hwr.html

This is for a gelatin concoction, but it bleeds really well:
http://www.britta.com/hw/hwr.html#heart


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Something from one of these links might be adaptable:
> 
> Britta has some "bleeding" recipes:
> http://www.britta.com/hw/hwr.html



Some good ideas...have also totally fallen in love with the meringue bones!! I think I'll be making some of those soon! (Well, got to have a trial run first  )


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm, have just thought of individual Vodka Jellies 

Using just the bare minimum hot water to melt 2 packs of jelly, then vodka to make up about the liquid reuired for one pack tends to work...maybe some extra plain gelatine to set it if it's not playing....

Might take a while to make small batches though, as I only have 4 moulds on the tray...


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

If you make a gelatin or pectin brain, you can put gummy worms and bugs in it, too.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Now THAT sounds awesome


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow I like the site you requested cant wait to try them out


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I've made panna cotta in a big brain mold. I got the idea here (scroll down):

http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-party-food.html

They serve it with a cranberry sauce to make it "bloody."

The above recipe is good, I had trouble convincing people to eat it though, some combination of it looking like a bloody brain and no one knowing what panna cotta is (creamy Italian dessert set up with gelatin). Since then I've found a few yummy sounding panna cotta recipes that I want to try in the mold. I think a hazelnut chocolate and orange chocolate one, won't make the brain grey like in the link, but will be oh so yummy.


----------



## Vintagegirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I plan on putting my buffalo chicken dip in the brain mold lined with saran wrap to make sure it comes out easier. Then drip some Franks red hot sauce on it, got the idea from this picture. You could do a few individual ones or just make some cool ice cubes  good luck


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I need some fava beans ststststststst... haha i like it


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Found this http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/brain-dip-84929/

Not sure if the recipe is any good but it looks cool!


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I also found this, which I think might have been what you were talking about originally

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetpeacupcakes/sets/72157621917380263/

They used a smaller brain mold but also did mini cupcakes, not regular


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Brain Mold Recipe*









1-3/4cups boiling water
2pkg. (6 oz. each) JELL-O Lime Flavor Gelatin
3/4cup cold water1 pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
1 can (8 oz.) crushed pineapple, drained
1/4cup chopped pretzels

Directions:
ADD boiling water to gelatin mixes in medium bowl; stir 3 min. until completely dissolved. Stir in cold water. Gradually whisk in cream cheese until well blended. 

REFRIGERATE 30 min. or until slightly thickened. Stir in pineapple and pretzels. Pour into Brain Mold sprayed with cooking spray. Refrigerate 4 hours or until firm. 

UNMOLD gelatin onto plate just before serving. 

How to Unmold Gelatin
Allow gelatin to set several hours or overnight until completely firm. Before unmolding, dip knife in warm water and run knife around edge of gelatin to loosen. Dip mold in warm water, just to rim, for 15 sec. Lift from water and gently pull gelatin from edge of mold with moistened fingers. Place moistened serving plate on top of mold. Invert mold and plate and shake to loosen gelatin. Gently remove mold.


----------

